# Livorsi or Latham controls with Tohatsu



## Charles Hadley (Jan 20, 2019)

TheAdamsProject said:


> I see where you need to run specific cables but has anyone done a conversion from factory controls to these?


Ask tom Gordon


----------



## Kenny V (Jul 30, 2019)

TheAdamsProject said:


> I see where you need to run specific cables but has anyone done a conversion from factory controls to these?


No but I enjoy my Livorsi


----------



## IRLyRiser (Feb 14, 2007)

When I repowered from a Tohatsu to merc I got Latham throttles. The shift and throttle cables are the same ones from the Tohatsu. The lathams can be adjusted to work for any outboard brand.


----------



## Half Shell (Jul 19, 2016)

My Livorsi controls use the same 33C cables as my OEM Suzuki controls used; 

Livorsi Platinum Billet with Uflex Machzero cables


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

can someone explain the advantage to these control systems? I've never used them and honestly have no idea why they would be better.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

They aren't any better. They just look cooler.


----------



## Half Shell (Jul 19, 2016)

devrep said:


> can someone explain the advantage to these control systems? I've never used them and honestly have no idea why they would be better.


You can't be a baller without these controls! Seriously though, my OEM Suzuki wasn't feeling too good even after new cables. The Livorsi are about 3 times the price but they are definitely smoother (mine are mechanical) than what I had and are better made... holding my old binnacle in one hand and these in the other makes it pretty obvious. 

In the end, you buy them because you want them not because you need them


----------



## jsnipes (May 1, 2011)

is there not a fancy single throttle version (like you would have on a sportfish) vs. having two shifters for gear+throttle?

these look BA but seem more annoying to use


----------



## TheAdamsProject (Oct 29, 2007)

devrep said:


> can someone explain the advantage to these control systems? I've never used them and honestly have no idea why they would be better.


My move to them would be more for space and clearance than anything else.


----------



## Half Shell (Jul 19, 2016)

jsnipes said:


> is there not a fancy single throttle version (like you would have on a sportfish) vs. having two shifters for gear+throttle?
> 
> these look BA but seem more annoying to use


While I don't see it on thier website, the cutout template in the installation instructions does have a single lever template which means they make them or made them.


----------



## jay.bush1434 (Dec 27, 2014)

I've used them quite a bit both on skiffs and big triple engine center consoles and I like them. They take a little getting used to operate, especially low speed tight quarters maneuvering, but it's not like juggling. They are very smooth to operate for shifting and throttle adjustments and of course they look really cool. I was going to put Livorsi's on my new EVOx build for my Zuke 60 since I can get twin switches in the throttle handle to wire in trim/tilt and jackplate without having the JP switch mounted to the console or zip tied to the throttle handle. Ultimately I decided against mostly for the $1000-ish upgrade over regular Zuke controls. Also didn't really want water dripping into my console from the Livorsi controls, so I went with Zuke controls and spent the $1k on other stuff on the boat.
@jsnipes the best controls I've used on a boat yet are digital shift controls. Unfortunately, no manufacturer puts digital controls on skiff size motors. I think the smallest Zuke motors are 175hp's that you can get digital controls.


----------

